#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Dateq XTC mixer

## Rob

hoi allemaal ik snap een ding niet waarom is de dateq xtc mixer zo duur zoveel extra functies heeft ie toch niet dat hebben mixers van een paar honderd gulden ook wel.
of ligt het aan de kwaliteit want 1600 voor een discomixertje vind ik best wel duur zoveel kanaalen heeft ie ook weer niet.

hopelijk komen er wat goede antwoorden.

Greetz licht-smurf Rob

Drive-in: Gooi hem d`rin



Bijgewerkt door - geluidmoderator op 10/09/2002  00:04:36

----------


## Waypoint

Hmm iedereen heeft het over de goede kwaliteit van een dateq xtc..... maar hoeveel jaar zou je er nou ZEKER mee moeten kunnen doen (als je hem afdekt......) Zonder nieuwe faders enzo..... Meer dan 10 jaar ???

----------


## DJ_Robin

Nou 10 jaar zonder nieuwe faders erin te zetten ? Ik denk dat je dat niet gaat halen , tenminste bij intensief gebruik niet.
Maar een fadertje vervangen is toch geen ramp ?

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## Waypoint

nee sorry ik zette het inderdaad verkeerd neer...... ik bedoelde eigelijk wel met faders vervangen enzo...maar gewoon dat ie niet helemaal afgeragd is / niks meer waard...... Hoelang zou dat duren&gt;???? Iemand een idee

----------


## rieuwert

Heb verleden week een een dateq 8.2ti uit, dit lees je goed ja, rond 1988, helemaal gereviseerd. Dit wil zeggen alle potmeters en faders vervangen, hier was ie onderhand aan toe, mag ook wel na 14 jaar!!!! Dit is natuurlijk even een investering voor de klant van een paar honderd euro, maar deze mixer is nu weer als nieuw! Het fijne was ook dat gewoon alle componenten gewoon via dateq te bestellen waren. Zou dat ook zo zijn met een ander mixertje uit deze tijd van een ander merk, denk het niet!!! Kortom, ga gewoon voor dateq!!

----------


## Mathijs

Dateq maakte ook veel broadcast mixers (daar zijn ze mee begonnen). kijk maar bij alle locale oproepen, dateq mixers van 15 jaar oud die het nog steeds perfect doen!

Verder leveren ze altijd perfecte serves en alle onderdelen zijn na jaren nog te krijgen, probeer dat maar eens bij behringer.

later
De Tante

----------


## Dave

In de goeie ouwe tijd maakte Dateq ook lichttafels en dimmers. Ik heb met 2 van die dimmers gewerkt, en ze zijn niet kapot te krijgen. Lichttafeltjes ook, de faders zitten per 6 op een appart printje, kabeltjes lostrekken, printje los, en je kan zo alles vervangen.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## WJ

Ik hoorde iemand over de XTC bestellen zonder crossfader en killswitches. Hoe kan ik dit doen, via een winkel ofzo, of moet je met dateq bellen? Zal de prijs dan omlaag gaan :-)? Niet dat het veel zal schelen maar ik gebruik deze dingen toch niet...

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## WJ

Er komt binnenkort een nieuwe Dateq uit, grote broer van XTC: meer kanalen en zonder crossfader!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## impactdj

> citaat:
> Moet jij mij toch eens zeggen wat er kut is aan die classic 9 fiesta...  Ik gebruik hem al 2 jaar intensief en heb er nog noooooit problemen mee gehad, geen krakende faders, niks.  Enige wat ik een keer heb moeten vervangen is de verlichting van de vu meters.  Voor de rest prachtig ding.  Er zijn trouwens best veel verhuurbedrijven hier in belgië die naast rodec ook classic 6 of 9 in de verhuur hebben.  DJ mic aan de rechterkant is trouwens vrij normaal, heeft die classic ook, en rodecs ook.
> 
> Greetzz,
> Tom




Claassic 9 in gebruik gehad in een discotheekje. Vond het zelf een slechte mixer. Veel krakende schuiven etc. Zelfs wat opamps van het dingetje moeten vervangen omdat deze defect waren geraakt!? Ook de headphone output stuk gehad en de EQ is ook niet echt lekker... Nee zal niet nog eens mijn tafel worden....

----------


## impactdj

> citaat:
> In de goeie ouwe tijd maakte Dateq ook lichttafels en dimmers. Ik heb met 2 van die dimmers gewerkt, en ze zijn niet kapot te krijgen. Lichttafeltjes ook, de faders zitten per 6 op een appart printje, kabeltjes lostrekken, printje los, en je kan zo alles vervangen.
> 
> Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.



En versterkers, draai ik nog stees mee, werken zeer goed en lekker stabiel. Wel zwaar. 1x Dateq HPA600, 1x Dateq HPA800 en 2x HPA1000

----------


## DJT

Op m'n werk hebben we ook iets meer dan 10 jaar met Dateq versterkers gedraaid, die zijn twee jaar geleden doorverkocht en functioneren nog steeds prima. 

Verder ongeveer om de vier jaar een nieuwe GPM 8ti. Gaat nu lastig worden vanwege het feit dat de nieuwe versie (de 8.3) gewoon 19" is. Dat houdt in dat we moeten gaan verbouwen als we aan een nieuwe toe zijn.

Service is altijd prima, één keer per jaar gooide ik alle Dateq apparatuur in de kofferbak en reed ik naar Almere. Daar werd dan alles doorgemeten en gerepareerd/gereviseerd als dat nodig was. Mits ik vantevoren even belde voor een afspraak was dat nooit een probleem.

----------


## Trail

> citaat:
> Er komt binnenkort een nieuwe Dateq uit, grote broer van XTC: meer kanalen en zonder crossfader!
> 
> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ow? hebbie niet een link ofzo daarover ?


----
Elvis is dood, Mozart is dood, Einstein is dood en ik voel me ook niet zo lekker.

----------


## WJ

Nee, daar heb ik geen link over. Ik heb Dateq gemaild over de XTC, zonder crossfader. Deze versie is te modificeren voor 0 euro. Dan heb je dus een mixer zonder crossfader voor hetzelfde geld. 

Nu vertelden ze mij ook, dat ik de site maar in de gaten moest houden, de komende tijd. Er schijnt namelijk een wat groter broertje van de XTC uit te komen. Ik dacht zonder crossfader en met iets meer kanalen. Echter: dit lijkt toch al op een van de mixers die ze al in productie hebben?

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## _Joop_

Hallo,

Weet iemand wat een dateq XTC mixertje van ongeveer 4 jaar oud, die verder helemaal in orde is, op een paar krasjes door gebruik na nog waard is, om te verkopen?

Joop

----------


## WJ

Ik ben dus op zoek naar een XTC en heb op allerlei 2e hands sites gezocht naar een mooi koopje, maar ik kwam ze niet tegen onder de 450 euro oid! Deze waren echter iets minder oud enzo, dus ik geloof dat je er een eerlijke 400 voor kunt vragen.

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## WJ

Een vraagje over de XTC:
Heeft deze mixer ook een functie dat je de VU meter gebruikt voor het kanaal dat je aan het voorluisteren bent? Om het niveau van het geluid gelijk te laten, dat je volgende nummer er niet opeens met +10 dB doorheen knalt?
Ik weet dat de LPM 7.3 deze functie in elk geval wel heeft.

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## WJ

Ik denk dat men denkt dat ik het antwoord al heb op bovenstaande vraag... maar dat is niet zo! 


Wie het goede antwoord geeft krijgt 0 euro!


Zet hem op!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## moderator

Antwoord is heel simpel.
Als jij op de pfl knop van dat kanal drukt kan je met de gain knop het input level gelijk trekken...

maar dat werkt op iedere mixer zo.


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## WJ

Dat is niet precies mijn vraag. Die was namelijk of dit wat mod zei, ook visiueel zichtbaar is? Bij de LPM 7.3 kun je namelijk de uitsturing zien van een pfl kanaal. Is dit hetzelfde als op de XTC?

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

is op de apollo ook zo, dus neem eigenlijk aan op de xtc ook...

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## moderator

ja, dat is ook een XTC ook....
Nog nooit een XTC gezien of mee gewerkt?
Wel handig om te doen voordat je iets gaat aanschaffen....


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## WJ

Bedankt voor de tip!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## jakobjan

Heeft volgens mij elke Dateq Mixert


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## WJ

Inmiddels mee gewerkt en inderdaad zit het erop. Ook Dateq zelf gebeld (Almere), modificeren schijnt opeens 50 EUR te zijn, maar ik belde hoofdzakelijk voor de opvolger van de XTC. Over een half jaar tot een jaar komt er een geavanceerdere XTC uit, 4 schuiven en een aantal effectjes/grapjes/'nuttige' functies erop. XTC blijft gewoon in het assortiment bestaan, omdat hij zo goed verkoopt. Voor de rest was er nog niet veel over bekend, men is er pas net aan begonnen!

Naar mijn idee gaat het een beetje richting Pioneer DJM500, hopelijk wel Dateq kwaliteit..!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gupy

Ik heb vaak het gevoel dat iedereen maar denkt dat er geen betere mixers zijn dan Dateq.

Dateq mixers zijn pas van suprieure kwaliteit vanaf de LPM7.2, alleen de modulair opgebouwde mixers zijn kwalitatief een ***s geschenkje. 
De rest van de mixers kun je kwalitatief wel met meer merken vergelijken in de hoge prijsklasse. En als we praten over de XTC, dan is dit nou niet echt het paradepaardje van Dateq.

----------


## moderator

Hoi Gupy,

Heb je denk ik wel gelijk in, maar aan welke 3-4 kanals discotafeltjes denk jij dan?
Dat is wel ff handig en maakt misschien een duidelijker statement dan alleen maar zeggen "tis net spul, maar er zijn er meer die dat maken"

of nie dan?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Gupy

Jazekerz.

Wat ik bedoel is dat de XTC niet is wat de "kenners" er van denken.
Ik merk vaak dat veel beginners denken dat ze perse een Dateq moeten kopen omdat ze denken dat alle Dateq's geweldig zijn en daardoor door prof. DJ gebruikt worden.
Dit wil niet zeggen dat ik de mixer van slechte kwaliteit vind.

De XTC is gewoon een goeie mixer die te vergelijken is met soortgelijken uit dezelfde prijsklasse. Ik denk dan aan Pioneer, Vestax, A&H en nog enkele.

----------


## WJ

Ik ben sinds een uur de zoveelste bezitter van een XTC, de SoudLab DSM20 was nodig aan vervanging toe... Staat trouwens wel goed, tussen twee Pioneers!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

daar is het een heel mooi mixertje voor ja....

veel plezier ermee...

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Destiny

Had ik ff een vraagje. 

Heeft de XTC ook van die line/phono switches? Zodat je ook 2 draaitafels en een dubbele cd-speler erop kunt zetten, en kunt omschakelen?

----------


## wout

Jep, de dateq xtc heeft op elk kanaal zo een switch dus je kan elk kanaal zowel als een phono of  een line ingang gebruiken.

The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## BlackenWhite

en zit de pioneer djm500 ook in dezelfde klasse als dateq?[?]

----------


## gohan

NEE,maar dit kan je uitgebreid met de zoekfunctie,beargumenteerd zien op dit forum!

groet,go

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wouter2_
> 
> Die JB Classic 6 (en 9) zijn echt ronduit k*t. Ze ruisen, roesten, kraken, oversturen! 'Need I say more'



Ik heb anderhalf jaar een classic 6 gebruikt, nooit last gehad van krakende faders, geen ruis en al helemaal geen roest. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Gewoon leuke paneeltjes voor een zeer leuke prijs, zeker aan te raden voor de beginnende drive in.

----------


## T-Nuzz

Kan er iemand meer vertellen over dat toekomstige "grotere broertje" van de XTC?

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_spike_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Wouter2_
> ...



Ik heb de IMG/Stageline mmx-830, is ongeveer gelijk aan een van deze modellen (geloof ik). En ik heb ook nooit problemen gehad, behalve dat 1 kanaal nu stoort, maar dat kan gemaakt worden neem ik aan...

----------


## Max

hmm ... heb 6 maanden een Mx 6 gehad
storende faders, kapotte eq knoppen
ben blij dat ik nu een dateq apollo heb !

----------


## Madmike

ja, ik heb ook al twee jaar een apollo en ben er helemaal kapot van, behalve mijn ploppende xlr uitgang bij max. power (lees item ploppende dateq mixer?!?!)ik ben ervan overtuigd dat dit een "maandagmorgen" model is want het is echt een top ding, alles van dateq zover ik in handen heb gehad. numark is ook niet slecht, ik had er een waar je de fader als joystick kon gebruiken, maar niks kraken he! gewoon doorgaan! JB systems ga ik geen woorden aan verspillen, ik ben ook begonnen met zulk materiaal maar je bent heel bij als je een dateq hebt, geloof me. (als die ***D#MN uitgang niet zou ploppen) Rodeq is ook superb, maar net als dateq betaals je makkelijk 1200 euro + voor een 19" modelletje, gaat wel 10 jaar mee met het bijbehorende onderhoud.

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Madmike_
> 
>  ..........JB systems ga ik geen woorden aan verspillen, ik ben ook begonnen met zulk materiaal maar je bent heel bij als je een dateq hebt, geloof me.



Ik zeg ook niet dat ik veel liever een JB onder/in mijn handen heb. Ik heb veel liever een dateq in handen. Ik zeg alleen maar dat het voor dat geld een leuk mixertje is. (beter dan die skytec zooi, want dat zijn echt de meest slechte dingen die ik ooit geprobeerd heb, dat kraakt pas, daar lopen de faders pas kut. zelfs nieuw waren die faders al bijna niet te bewegen. En hij roeste ook nog [xx(][xx(][xx(])

----------


## ralph

Mensuh...kijk ff naar het onderwerp aub...kom allemaal gdoe over jb classic tegen, dat is best leuk, maar dit onderwerp gaat over de XTC van dateq.

Wanneer wordt die opvolger verwacht Sander? en hoe kom je erbij dat er een opvolger komt??

----------


## Dj Hugo

Hallo beste mensen, 

Ik wilde even mijn mening geven over "de" XTC.

De beste mixer voor zijn 3+1 kanaal classe.

Als eerst, de klank, Dateq heeft altijd z'n eigen klank gehad, lekker warm, strak, en klink gewoon heel erg lekker, ten opzichten van een hoop mixers.

Ik heb 5 jaar voor een geluid bedrijf gewerkt en draai al een lange tijd(8 jaar) en vindt door de jaren heen, Dateq het beste geluid hebben, plus de beste kwaliteit, qua faders.

&gt;&gt;De faders zijn onder een soort "dakje" gemonteerd, en de schuif leunt ook niet op de fader zelf, dus minder slijtage, en minder last van storingen, (VCA)
En gaat jaren lang mee, en is "hufter" bestendig.
Voorbeeldtje:

Ik heb bijv, een oude mixer een dateq (voor de oude rotten in het vak) GPM 8
hij is nu, ongeveer 15 jaar oud, heeft altijd in een club gestaan, en werkt nog steeds, echte kwaliteit dus. 
&gt;&gt;&gt; Mocht je meer willen weten, mail me dan, of je kan het ook hier kwijt. &lt;&lt;&lt;

Ik heb de XTC al 2,5 jaar, veel mee gedraait zowel als in club's als op het strand, waar juist daar veel van je apparatuur gevraagd wordt, dun zand, vocht, en natuurlijk zon. En gewoon draaien zonder kick te geven. Hij heeft zelfs Ibiza overleefd, ...  :Wink: 

Ik moet zeggen dat ik de XTC beter vindt dan de pioneer 500, de 600 (betere faders, dan de 500) gaat nog wel (afgezien van de leuke effecten), slijt de pioneer erg veel dan de goedkopere mixer Dateq XTC , na 1 jaar gebruik waren de faders van de pioneer 500 versleten!! En echt helemaal op gewoon, ik hem maar gauw gemaakt en snel verkocht. (en niet eens hufterig gebuikt maar gewoon veel),en daarmee vindt ik de dateq XTC de beste mixer ooit van eigenbodem.(in zijn classe)

Ook mooi is de sub uitgang, handig als je een drive-inn hebt(voor het bij schakelen van gehuurde sub's, en je hoeft dus niet aan je eigen set te rommelen)of gewoon als je geen crossover wil kopen, wat me ook op viel is de gebalanceerde uitgang.
(dat ontbreekt vaak aan kleine mixers)

En natuurlijk de db meters van Dateq toch weer 30 sigmenten per kanaal, zo wie zo een mooi gezicht, en duidelijk, veel beter dan de meeste mixers op de markt.

Handige Kill buttons, en handige split functie, voor diegene die geen monitor heeft.

En hij heeft ook 2 phones uitgangen die ook wel eens van pas kunnen komen.
(voor bij het door schakelen met een andere mixer voor meer kanalen.)

ieder apparaat heeft z'n nadelen, het enige nadeel vindt ik dat hij net 1 kanaaltje te kort komt, maar dat kan simpel opgelost worden door te swichen dus zo erg is dat dus niet.

Kortom Ben je opzoek, en weet je niet wat je wil, en heb je de centen, en wil je kwaliteit, is deze mixer geschikt voor alle omstandigheden zelfs de meest extreme, KOPEN DUS, en je hebt geen spijt als ie bij je thuis staat echt geloof me.


Groeten, Dj Hugo

----------


## Barthezz80

dateq staat voor degelijkheid en gaat langer mee!

----------


## Studio144

sinds een dag of 2 komt er een "klik" geluid uit mijn dateq (vrij luid).. het klinkt als een luide secondewijzer  en het geluid van aangesloten televisie, muziek via laptop enzovoort komen nog slechts haperend ten gehore, iemand suggesties?

mvg

----------

